# Spray booth hire Glasgow anyone used???



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi see on fb market place a dude in Glasgow is hiring a spray booth for fairly reasonable rates.. anyone used this service??


----------



## vanduara37 (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you post a link to this please ?


----------

